# New title and 1 point off of HIT in UKC Obed!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Man, Lars had a KILLER weekend in both rally and obedience in the UKC world. I'll give you guys the reader's digest version because I'm really tired (and if you can believe it...so is Lars.)

We finished up our URO2 title Saturday with a 1st place with a 98 for the first trial and a fourth place in the second trial. I don't remember what the fourth place score was...it was in the 90's. 

Here's Lars with his stash of stuff from yesterday. Kid made out like a bandit - a pair of squeaky hot pink lips, a leash/key hanger, and 3 flashy new ribbons: 










Then today was Lars' first ever attempt at showing in Novice Obedience. The first run was pretty good...he was really amped and forged some where we lost points. Then like a dope, I didn't leave him for the SFE in heel position, and I lost us 3 points. We got fourth place the first trial...I'm totally cool with that.

The second trial...Lars brought his A game and nailed a 195.5 for a score! Well, don't ya know...that means a run off with the novice dog who got HIT in the first trial. And...we beat them and earn Lars a first place and his own spot for HIGH IN TRIAL!! :rockon: So...we wait for Utility and Open. We were one point away from HIT and a Sheltie in Open B got it. Whatever...I'm flying high because I had the second highest scoring dog in the trial.

Here's the kid with his earnings for today:










Lars, you are a super boy and I love you so much!!! :whoo:


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

So handsome with all his ribbons on! Congrats!


----------

